# KDS Detailing (kelly Harris) past recent and present work preview of whats coming



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone

In this quick thread (yes I know I am not known for quick threads) is a preview of what's coming soon from KDS Detailing and to be posted on here.

It will be many cars with full re-sprays describing the processes and materials used to get the results we do.

Briefly show casing in this thread are car I stripped and rebuilt from 20 years ago that would of have engine tuning and complete chassis modifications also carried by myself , to current just finished cars and even some still "work in progress"

For instant small updates its best to view my Facebook page that I update on regular basis.

http://www.facebook.com/kellykds.harris

So what is coming ???

These below
































































Work in progress

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200098320718946.2197273.1177911907&type=1&l=129a3e18df

Bentley mullsanne paint work detail wheel refurbishment

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4670873087970.2190734.1177911907&type=1&l=d41db84ab4

I did say that I post on Facebook weekly.

Back to some photos then.

From a long time ago

Unrecorded crash damage VW that I bought , and then straightened out rebuilt and full repaint .

The door was nearly 75cm higher than the roof line it was that bent














































very recent




























Old school




























Many parts made by myself










Including dump valve from solid billet alloy.
































































More recent























































Older work














































Another older job


















































































More recent car










Still wet sanding Brand new BMW's too










And lastly a big KDS Platinum detailing with mechanical work coming on this car










Each time I update and add a thread for painting into the related enhancements section I place the link on this thread.

Like this one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294432

So that ends the small insight into some of my old work and whats coming in the future.

Gradually I will update more of the work , like paint cabs of artic lorrys, missiles for shows , 1/3rd scale intercity 125 made entirely from wood .

I was never one for sitting around and talking about great things and ideas , I am more a "do it" man

Regards Kelly Harris


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks exciting!

Looking forward to your write ups on spraying!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Some nice work Kelly


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Always love reading a KDS write up!


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

It would be a dream if my focus could get some kds treatment !
Unfortunately it will never happened 

Never saw someone like kelly that have such a propensity to perfection !
Awesome !!!!! Thanks for sharing your work !


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Please tell me that nova was yours!!


Amazing work as ever Kelly, look forward to reading up in them


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

There are some nice rebuilds over the years. I always look forward to seeing some of your write ups.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect works!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I can feel the tingles already. I do enjoy your threads and the future looks like more of the same.


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking forward to this, love your write up's and work Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice stuff Kelly.
Can you PM me a rough price for respray for a Mk 3 Cortina 2 door GT I am strpping for a complete rebuild. Needs a lot of welding first after the acid dip, more like a sieve than a car at the moment. Will be full galvanised and the roof will not need doing.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

love the purple gte.....not seen one for years now....off to check piston heads!!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Awesome stuff Kelly! Love your posts looking forward to more!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

"LIKE" :thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Subscribed to this. Looks like some interesting work coming up, especially that DB7.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Nice stuff Kelly.
> Can you PM me a rough price for respray for a Mk 3 Cortina 2 door GT I am strpping for a complete rebuild. Needs a lot of welding first after the acid dip, more like a sieve than a car at the moment. Will be full galvanised and the roof will not need doing.


pm's are turned OFF :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

danga200 said:


> Subscribed to this. Looks like some interesting work coming up, especially that DB7.












kelly


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Now you're just taunting me to book in my bumper resprays 

Great work and attention to detail as always :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Z4-35i said:


> Now you're just taunting me to book in my bumper resprays
> 
> Great work and attention to detail as always :thumb:


someone from the group training day you were on has just booked in (today) it was one of the cars i spotted while using my X-ray vision 

kelly


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kelly, you're a tease :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

rayner said:


> Looks exciting!
> 
> Looking forward to your write ups on spraying!


more to come :thumb:



leemckenna said:


> Some nice work Kelly





ADW111S said:


> Always love reading a KDS write up!





Ghostrider said:


> It would be a dream if my focus could get some kds treatment !
> Unfortunately it will never happened
> 
> Never saw someone like kelly that have such a propensity to perfection !
> Awesome !!!!! Thanks for sharing your work !





elfuego said:


> Very nice...





dave-g said:


> Please tell me that nova was yours!!
> 
> it was my girlfriends for around 2 weeks after completion and then had a friend desperate to buy it , so sold it for next project .
> 
> ...





polishyourcar said:


> There are some nice rebuilds over the years. I always look forward to seeing some of your write ups.





TopSport+ said:


> perfect works!





Soul Hudson said:


> I can feel the tingles already. I do enjoy your threads and the future looks like more of the same.


hey hope you get better tingles from your other half :lol: i dont want to get you in trouble .

many thanks guys

kelly


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

love your work kelly, have you ever done any work on escort cosworths?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

andyrst said:


> love your work kelly, have you ever done any work on escort cosworths?


One car that i never touched , had to do an inspection on one many years ago as my customer was buying one , told him to give car we looked at a miss and he ended up buying mitsi evo 5 , then a 6 then a 7.

Kelly


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

Bump for updates plus a question please ...

Once I finish the mechanical work on mine I'll be in for paint and correction. I had a really good chat with Paul ref wet sand for the 'as glass' finish. 

Q: gold plus g-tech sealant vs wetsand ... How much difference would I see?

Thanx


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

A nova  <3 <3


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Senninha said:


> Bump for updates plus a question please ...
> 
> Once I finish the mechanical work on mine I'll be in for paint and correction. I had a really good chat with Paul ref wet sand for the 'as glass' finish.
> 
> ...


one will have orange peel one wont , thus one will look far better than the other to the trained eye with more depth and better reflectivity.

no product or machine correction can replace good proper wet sanding for end results .

kelly


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## Dubhead (Mar 24, 2011)

Always blown away by the quality of everything that leave your garage!

Never one to disappoint..


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

75cm? 

Looking good Kelly. I imagine some of your handiwork was at brooklands yesterday.


----------

